# Sticky  RTX 4090 12V power socket failure reproduced



## zx10guy

For those tracking the reported failures of the 12V high power socket failures, Gamers Nexus just put out a video where they were able to reproduce the failure. They also sent off the failed cables out to a lab for a full failure analysis. What they put together is the best and most complete analysis of this issue to date.

The TLDR for those that don't want to go through the entire video or don't want to be bothered to jump to the end of the video. It's a combo of user error and potentially manufacturing. The user error part are the following: not fully seating the connector into the GPU power socket, constant removal and re-installation of the connector, debris from the user doing the removal and re-installation of the cable, and over straining of the cable. The manufacturing contribution is possible foreign debris in the connector. They were clear that it doesn't matter which cable type you use as one isn't better than another. They were able to get failures on all of the different ones including the ones being recommended as the better ones.


----------



## 2twenty2

Nice find


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll sticky this for a bit.


----------



## zx10guy

Another follow up:






Nvidia releases an official statement on the melting 12V high power connector and confirms user error is the predominant cause. What this means is to ensure you have the power cable fully seated into the socket. Nvidia also confirms they will do RMAs on any melted GPUs regardless of power cables used and if user error is involved.

Steve also goes over tips on ensuring you have the power cable fully seated into the GPU.


----------



## geekkyyy

buy a amd gpu, no worries, and probably lot cheaper. ...nividia has got $$$ in their heads, and sort of why evga left them


----------



## zx10guy

geekkyyy said:


> buy a amd gpu, no worries, and probably lot cheaper. ...nividia has got $$$ in their heads, and sort of why evga left them


AMD has their own problems with more reported issues with overheating with their reference design; particularly their reference coolers and heat pipes.


----------

